# Three Million Pigs Possibly Lost Due to PEDV



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Three Million Pigs Possibly Lost Due to PEDV
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Source: South Dakota State University [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]National Hog Farmer[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]January 6, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Three million pigs may have been lost to porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV) during 2013, according to some estimates, says Bob Thaler, South Dakota State University (SDSU) Extension swine specialist.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"The first cases were reported this May, and as of Dec. 1, 2013, there are 1,512 cases in 20 states in the United States," Thaler says. "The disconcerting news is that this is an increase of 140 new locations from the week before, which is the largest one-week jump in cases."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]While South Dakota has only two reported cases, Thaler says multiple cases have been reported in Iowa and Minnesota, with Nebraska reporting its first cases the end of December.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"Outbreaks of PEDV can be devastating. There is 100% mortality in newborn pigs, and this typically creates a five-week hole in pigflow because there are no pigs to wean,"Thaler says. "Pigs in the early nursery phase don't experience the high death loss, but it does cause severe diarrhea so many pigs are stunted and nursery performance suffers."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]As pigs get older and their own immune system becomes functional, Thaler says there is little to no death loss, and most pigs experience just a one-week lag in growth performance.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://nationalhogfarmer.com/health/three-million-pigs-possibly-lost-due-pedv[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Dr. Thaler's analysis is too conservative. I can easily make the calculations to come up with a mortality rate between 4 and 5 million piglets.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

B.i.o.-.s.e.c.u.r.i.t.y.

No farm tours.
No agritourism.

I've seen people say that anyone not having an open farm and letting people walk all over is trying to hide something but they simply don't understand the reality that they can bring in disease and kill animals through their careless ignorance. These certification programs that send inspectors around farm to farm are very scary. They just don't get it.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

highlands said:


> B.i.o.-.s.e.c.u.r.i.t.y.
> 
> No farm tours.
> No agritourism.
> ...


 
Highlands, 

You are right about Biosecurity. Unfortunately this virus is a vexing one and even farm with tight biosecurity protocols are breaking with PEDV. Fortunately, I still have a few customers that have not yet broken with PEDV, they are doing everything in their power to keep it out. 

Jim


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> B.i.o.-.s.e.c.u.r.i.t.y.
> 
> No farm tours.
> No agritourism.
> ...


 I don't know what sort of certification you are talking about, but in Michigan anyone from the State or USDA won't set foot on your farm without a fresh set of coveralls or tyvec outfit. Plus they scrub boots with powerful anti-bacterial solution when they get there (on their clean boots) and then scrub again before they leave. Always park away from the barns/livestock. Fresh coveralls at each farm, even when they go to 4 or 5 farms in a day. A friend has been TB testing cattle for 12 years and the biosecurity is very important. 
If my Vet didn't do the same, I'd send him packing.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

LJ, Yes, vexing. I've been watching this spread since they started talking about it in the spring. There is, of course, only so much one can do but do it all.

HP, Not good enough. They don't know enough yet. See above.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Spread from Car wash sites, truck stops, party stores, contaminated from the feed mills and sale barns.

Here is more info, for those interested:

http://nationalhogfarmer.com/health/survey-implicates-feed-possible-cause-pedv

http://nationalhogfarmer.com/health...ped-virus-faq-and-survival-tips?intlink=rceoc


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I only heard the ending of a news report about some type of disease found in pigs in the USA. I've not found anything about this on the net as yet. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, what is it?


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

I think you're referring to porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV). It hit China hard a couple of years ago and has been showing up in the US. http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/01/11/widespread-pig-virus-threatens-to-bump-pork-prices/


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Haypoint, Highlands, and I have discussed this a couple of times. The PED virus is killing a lot of baby pigs in the US.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...hree-million-pigs-possibly-lost-due-pedv.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, that's the illness. Didn't know it was killing so many though....quite scary since I'm wanting to pick up 3 young piglets this year.


----------



## duinfamilyfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

I live in northwest Iowa, where there is 1-2 hog finishing sites about every mile. I've heard of several sow units that have been hit with the PED virus and they are losing 6 weeks worth of pigs due to this virus. I also heard of a finishing site that broke with it. The hogs were starting to go to kill when it broke. The pigs went backwards and were losing weight. The guy dumped the whole barn. So he was sending 260 pound pigs to market that were positive with the PED virus. 
I'm so glad I raise my own outdoor pork. Those of you buying your pork at the grocery store could possibly be buying pork that was PED positive when it went to the slaughter house.


----------



## duinfamilyfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

If your wanting 3 young piglets buy them from a local seller that you know. Don't buy from a sale barn. There is a reason why they are there.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks duinfamilyfarm. I totally agree in that I would NEVER buy anything from a sales barn!

I have found several local AGH sellers, a few with intensive line breeding. Seems many Virginia farmers getting into raising these guinea hogs are getting them from the same seller. This concerns me a bit. Should it?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

....pushing this thread to the top for obvious reasons....


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

duinfamilyfarm said:


> I live in northwest Iowa, where there is 1-2 hog finishing sites about every mile. I've heard of several sow units that have been hit with the PED virus and they are losing 6 weeks worth of pigs due to this virus. I also heard of a finishing site that broke with it. The hogs were starting to go to kill when it broke. The pigs went backwards and were losing weight. The guy dumped the whole barn. So he was sending 260 pound pigs to market that were positive with the PED virus.
> I'm so glad I raise my own outdoor pork. Those of you buying your pork at the grocery store could possibly be buying pork that was PED positive when it went to the slaughter house.


There is no risk to people buying pork at the store. This is a pig disease. Not communicable to humans through the meat. There is a real danger that the guy that unloaded the infected pigs at slaughter, could have spread the disease on his boots or trailer. Just walking where others have walked (gas station, Cafe', party store, car wash, etc.) could have you bringing the disease home with you.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this transferred to other types of animal? Like Cows, goats etc.... Or is this just pig related?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

From what I've read this is just pigs. However I would not be surprised if it can be incidentally transferred. e.g., on manure, boots, cloths, hides, etc.

Each week at the butcher we wash out the interior (stainless steel animal cargo area) with bleach.
We put our delivery van through a carwash on the way home from the butcher.
Once home we wash it again away from the animal area.
We hope that this triple cleaning will protect us.

I also set our farm up to make wind, dust and wash flow away from our animals.

Yes, I'm paranoid. With reason.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] This is the latest information. Please note they use the term company to identify each farm location. Doesn't mean it is a factory farm..[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The University of Minnesota has released preliminary findings for its lateral spread study on porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV). Researchers emphasize that the results will change as more data are available and analyzed.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Data from the first 24 company, capacity, and production type matched pairs of case sites and negative control sites (48 total analyzed) from 123 questionnaires were summarized.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] There were veterinary visits in four positive sites prior to infection compared to none in negative sites.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] There was approximately double the number of company service visitors visiting positive sites compared to negative sites.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] There was approximately 60% higher frequency of trucks visiting to remove pigs of any age from positive sites compared to negative sites.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] There was approximately 2.5 times the frequency of trash pickups from positive sites compared to negative sites.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text: [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://nationalhogfarmer.com/health/pedv-lateral-spread-study-results-released[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

*Enhanced Biosecurity is Critical
*
Beyond the standard biosecurity practices already in place, Norton took some additional measures to protect his herd. &#8220;First, we&#8217;re trying to stay away from other pigs,&#8221; he says. The operation&#8217;s isolated southern Michigan location helps. 

Norton changed sow markets as his previous packer&#8217;s load-out procedures presented some biosecurity risks, such as entering the chute and dock areas. He has committed one employee solely to loading sows and pigs and requires designated coveralls and double-set of plastic boots. Trailers are cleaned at a car wash, then disinfected and dried. 

Weaned pigs are shipped in a school bus with an access hole in the back and a 10-inch tube used to move pigs into the building. &#8220;We ask the producers to disinfect the loading chutes before we arrive,&#8221; Norton says. The driver never gets out of the bus and she cleans it out once the transaction is complete. 

Replacement gilts are isolated off site for 30 days. &#8220;Now that there&#8217;s a test, we use a rope to test them for PEDV,&#8221; Norton says. 

Pelleted feed is transferred to a plastic garbage can in order to keep the bags out of the buildings. Similar efforts are made for all incoming supplies and packaging. He&#8217;s also made sure his delivery service doesn&#8217;t have other pig sites on the route. 

&#8220;We&#8217;re just trying to be vigilant,&#8221; Norton says. &#8220;But I&#8217;m not sure we can avoid it.&#8221;
http://www.pork.org/News/4495/Commu...t=Communication_story&utm_campaign=Vol_2_No_1


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked with a buyer from one of the large packing houses, their projections are leaning toward losing 10 million pigs due to this outbreak of PEDV.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> I talked with a buyer from one of the large packing houses, their projections are leaning toward losing 10 million pigs due to this outbreak of PEDV.


What will PEDV and the lost of pigs have on the price of pork in the long run?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

gerold said:


> What will PEDV and the lost of pigs have on the price of pork in the long run?


That is a good question. If the hog buyer is correct that loss would be about 10% of the 2014 pigs. We are seeing much heavier pigs going to market which will offset the loss of the pigs to PEDV but not entirely. 

In my opinion we are going to have some historically high pig prices this summer as packers fight for pigs to fill their chains. This will result in high basis on those pigs. I would not be surprised to see pig selling for $10 to $20 higher than the CME contract prices.

Jim


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe I'll mortgage the house and buy $50,000 in September hog futures. :nono:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

First case in Ontario announced today near London. Raises more questions about transmission, with not just biosecurity bypassed but also potentially border controls and physical barrier of great lakes


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

DaleK said:


> First case in Ontario announced today near London. Raises more questions about transmission, with not just biosecurity bypassed but also potentially border controls and physical barrier of great lakes


Take one look at the Blue Water Bridge and the Ambassador and you won't see much separation of US and Canada. Semi loads of pigs cross through Michigan all the time from the central providences to Windsor. Nobody is cleaning semis at the border.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended the Iowa Pork Congress this week and there is no concensus on just how many pigs the industry has lost because of PEDv. There is also on concensus on the treatment or transmission of the disease.

One vet visited an infected farm, showered on the way out, showered again 6 hours later then swabbe his nose and ears. The swabs revealed the presence of the PEDv virus, not good for preventing transmission even with very high biosecurity protocols.


----------



## Free Range (Mar 16, 2009)

is this mostly a problem with large commercial confinement operations, or is there risk to small paster operations too?


----------



## duinfamilyfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

haypoint said:


> There is no risk to people buying pork at the store. This is a pig disease. Not communicable to humans through the meat. There is a real danger that the guy that unloaded the infected pigs at slaughter, could have spread the disease on his boots or trailer. Just walking where others have walked (gas station, Cafe', party store, car wash, etc.) could have you bringing the disease home with you.


I do understand that humans can't get sick from eating a hog that went to slaughter with this disease. But we all know that eating a happy healthy pig will taste a whole lot better than eating a sick pig. The price of pork is going to go up and the quality is going down. 
 Come June 1st the United States will have 21% less hogs on feed than last year due to PED. Will the pork price go up by 21%? We will wait and see.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

duinfamilyfarm said:


> I do understand that humans can't get sick from eating a hog that went to slaughter with this disease. But we all know that eating a happy healthy pig will taste a whole lot better than eating a sick pig. The price of pork is going to go up and the quality is going down.
> Come June 1st the United States will have 21% less hogs on feed than last year due to PED. Will the pork price go up by 21%? We will wait and see.


Understand that 100% of baby pigs die from it, so none of them will make it to market. Those that are mature and survive will get over it. I don't know how many pigs that are sick are going to be gaining weight and going to market at the same time. I'd guess few.
A shortage of 21% of pork will not translate to a 21% rise in the price of pork. Generally the increase in price will be far greater.
I'll use the housing market as an example. When there is a 5% increase in homes for sale compared to buyers, the housing market drops, often referred to the housing bubble burst.
Right now there is a 5% shortage in propane. The price has increased 40% in many areas. It is all supply and demand.
As the shortage of pork increases, the cost of port will increase. But, we have a world wide demand for pork. As our pork increases in cost, buyers will look to the world market for cheaper pork. If the loss of an export market doesn't bring supply and demand back into line, people will increase consumption of other meats. Since beef is at all time highs, poultry is likely to see a great increase in demand.
So, if other pork is not available on the world market and other meats cannot fill that void, pork will rise well beyond the 21% mark. Expect other meats to rise as well.
However a major producer of beef in South America is about to receive USDA approval to export their boxed beef and live cattle into the US. That increase in supply will dull the price jumps a bit. IMHO.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

This may not have answer yet: Do they know how long the virus can remain a threat (on mobile material like clothing, boots, tires) even if/when a facility has been cleared?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I read an article where they talked about a vet (?) who went to an infected farm, exited with shower and cloths change, showered again at home and cloths change and then still tested positive for PEDv virus. Not a good sign.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> I read an article where they talked about a vet (?) who went to an infected farm, exited with shower and cloths change, showered again at home and cloths change and then still tested positive for PEDv virus. Not a good sign.


I believe that he found PEDV from a nasal swab. Clearly, we are not prepared to take the steps required in such a highly contagious virus. Like this Vet that changed clothes, boots, hat gloves, showered, but left traces in his nose. Same for people that sanitize their trailers and then go into a Cafe' that someone tracked in the virus on their boots. Seems like birds could carry it from farm to farm, Same for mice, rats, raccoons, opossum, etc. If you buy your feed from the same place where someone walked that came from an infected herd, you could bring it back to your farm on your boots.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Deadly hog virus spreading more quickly in Minnesota
Associated Press
Pioneer Press
January 27, 2014


WORTHINGTON, Minn. -- Minnesota's pork industry is on edge over a deadly hog disease.

Porcine epidemic diarrhea virus was first reported in Minnesota last May. It doesn't make humans sick, but the disease is shrinking herds and could mean higher prices at the grocery story, Minnesota Public Radio News reported.

The number of cases in Minnesota has jumped by almost two-thirds in the past month, and the disease has been found in about 300 hog barns around the state, MPR reported.


Full text:
http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_25001144/deadly-hog-virus-spreading-more-quickly-minnesota


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Omg... just what we need. Once a feed mill is infected all the feed will be infected. The entire facility will be shut down or worse demolition and not rebuilt most likely. Leaving only big box feeds available.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

HerseyMI said:


> Omg... just what we need. Once a feed mill is infected all the feed will be infected. The entire facility will be shut down or worse demolition and not rebuilt most likely. Leaving only big box feeds available.


EASY!!!!!

There is no need to overreact with hyperbole.

The transfer is via the shoes and tires that frequent the mills.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

"The Canadian Food Inspection Agency is ready to issue permits allowing veterinarians to import iPED+ vaccine to guard pig herds against porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDv). The government stated that the vaccine will be available for use under veterinary supervision as a precautionary measure against PEDv."

http://www.meatpoultry.com/articles...839E-F0E87709202A}&[email protected]

The irony here is that veterinarians are a source of the disease.

I don't know how effective this vaccine is, or the cost. This is the first I've heard of it. Anyone?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> "The Canadian Food Inspection Agency is ready to issue permits allowing veterinarians to import iPED+ vaccine to guard pig herds against porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDv). The government stated that the vaccine will be available for use under veterinary supervision as a precautionary measure against PEDv."
> 
> http://www.meatpoultry.com/articles...839E-F0E87709202A}&[email protected]
> 
> ...


This is a serious problem that could effect large and small hog producers. I will be adding facts as they become available.
How in the world can you put Veterinarians as the source of the disease ? 
Source?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of the companies that supply the pork industry such as genetics and feed have taken their technical services personnel off the road. They will only visit pig farms on an emergency, as-needed basis.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

highlands said:


> "The Canadian Food Inspection Agency is ready to issue permits allowing veterinarians to import iPED+ vaccine to guard pig herds against porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDv). The government stated that the vaccine will be available for use under veterinary supervision as a precautionary measure against PEDv."
> 
> http://www.meatpoultry.com/articles...839E-F0E87709202A}&[email protected]
> 
> ...



#5 today in Ontario is about 2 hours further east than any of the others so far. Not good.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Not wanting to parce words, but the fact that Vets have at some point or points spread this disease is far different than being the source.
This highly communicable disease has been spread by many sources, truckers, farmers, employees, car washes, Party Stores, Cafe', feed mills.
If your Vet isn't scrubbing his boots and hands and outing on fresh coveralls parking away from your barns, then scrubbing his boots and hands when done, then you need a better Vet. 
I would hate for livestock to suffer for lack of help from a Vet, because someone was misled to believe that Vets were dragging diseases from farm to farm. It happens, but it is very rare.


----------



## duinfamilyfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

I work in a feed mill and spend 11 hours a day grinding hog feed. Our feed trucks go to confinments that have tested positive for PED. I'm pretty sure we have it in the elevator also. I have boots that I wear just at work and boots that I just wear at home. I have 15 sows and 1 boar. My herd consists of mainly heritage hogs. My boar is a Red Wattle and my females are Red wattles, Tamworths, Herefords, Berkshires, Glucoshire old spots and cross-bred females of those breeds. I was told by my vet that my genetics of my hogs have been around WAY longer than these fast growing pic genetics and the genetics of most heritage breeds don't carry the STRESS gene that these confinment hogs have. He told me chances of me getting it are way lower than these big farrowing units. I'm still at risk but a low risk. Heritage hogs are tougher and less disease prone than normal hogs. I have yet to show any signs of it at home but got my eye's open all the time. Hopefully not having a stress gene in the hogs will pay off.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

duinfamilyfarm said:


> .....I was told by my vet that my genetics of my hogs have been around WAY longer than these fast growing pic genetics and the genetics of most heritage breeds don't carry the STRESS gene that these confinment hogs have. .....


You veterinarian is misinforming to you! The stress gene is not found in the vast majority of the commercial pigs raised in the US.

In my experience your herd is just as likely to become infected with PEDv, but you probably won't know your sows became sick. If the sows get sick when they are gestating you should not lose pigs to PEDV because the sow will impart passive immunity to the viris in her pigs. In a batch farrowing system where you don't have sows farrowing every week you have a better chance of not losing piglets to the disease.

Jim


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Not wanting to parce words, but the fact that Vets have at some point or points spread this disease is far different than being the source.


You're splitting hairs. If they bring disease onto a farm then they are the source of the disease for that farm. Vets are a biosecurity risk as are inspectors. That is the word from the Vermont state head of inspection. He specifically stated that and discussed measures to minimize the risks. It's called biosecurity. You know that. Don't get so defensive.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

U.S. pig virus cases see biggest weekly rise since discovery [edited]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]By Meredith Davis[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Reuters[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]January 30, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Confirmed cases of a deadly pig virus spreading across the U.S. Hog Belt jumped by 215 to its highest[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]weekly increase since it was discovered in the country in April 2013, according to USDA's National Animal Health Laboratory Network.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]NAHLN announced the rise in cases of Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv) on Wednesday. Each diagnostic case as defined by U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) could represent multiple animals at either a single farm site or several locations.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]PEDv, which causes diarrhea, vomiting and severe dehydration, is transmitted orally and through pig feces, but does not affect humans. Older pigs have a chance of survival, but the virus kills 80 to 100 percent of piglets that contract it.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The total number of confirmed cases has increased to 2,692 in 23 states as of the week that ended on Jan. 25. Nearly 40 percent of the cases -- 1,006 -- were confirmed in Iowa, the top U.S. pork producing state.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/30/usa-hogs-virus-idUSL2N0L41GA20140130[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PED Virus Survives More Than One Week in Drinking Water
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]ThePigSite.com[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]February 2, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]US - The Porcine Epidemic Diarrhoea virus (PEDv) retained infectivity in drinking water for more than one week, according to new resarch.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Samples of PEDv negative ground water and recycled water were autoclaved, spiked with PEDv, and then stored at room temperature (around 25Â°C), reports the University of Minnesota College of Veterinary Medicine. Samples were taken weekly from the stored water to infect 10-day-old pigs in bio-assay.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Bio-assay results showed virus infectivity in the one-week sample and inactivity in the two-week sample both drinking and recycled water.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Source:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/35601/ped-virus-survives-more-than-one-week-in-drinking-water[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yuk. But good info.

I'm reassessing our biosecurity. We already take it very seriously.

I see our biggest biosecurity hole being that we take pigs to butcher every week. That means our truck goes to the slaughterhouse and returns to the farm each week. The slaughterhouse is a hub of disease so I worry about that.

It is a 300 mile drive which I would hope helps. Since last spring when PEDv showed up my wife has been taking the truck through a hot carwash on the way back, about half way, as one more step. She also disinfects the truck inside and out after leaving the animal unloading dock and before leaving the front parking lot of the slaughterhouse and then we do that again at home before entering our farm proper.

Incoming hay each year already goes though a two week wait period and I don't buy hay from anyone that has pigs or used pig manure - not a guarantee but something.

How are others working to keep it off their farms?


----------



## tansyflower (Dec 16, 2013)

this has just started to hit wisconsin and boy is it scary. the county fairs have all made new rules that any pig entered will be taken directly to slaughter no matter what, so now a lot of people are holding back their best to show and sending other pigs because they wont be able to breed them back after showing. there will still be some non terminal shows but every animal will be tested before they leave the site and if one is positive the every single hog showed will have to be slaughtered. they are not fooling around here. my husband is a propane truck driver and all he does is drive from farm, to farm, to farm. like he said, he is just as likely to spread it as anyone else and it makes me nervous about him picking something up and bringing it home.

he did say that one of his bosses friend adult pigs died, he got it tested and it was + for the virus so they ground it up and fed it back to his herd as a way to immunize the rest of them. he claims it worked but i have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PED and Pig Feed Connection
By Amanda Brodhagen
Farms.com
February 9, 2014


Amid the growing spread of the pig-killing virus, known as porcine epidemic diarrhea or PED, new information has become available which indicates that the virus may also be spread through pig feed. Until now, it was believed that the virus could only be transmitted through hog manure or from pig to pig.

On February 9, Dr. Steve Dritz from Kansas State University (KSU) posted a statement on KSU's website.

"The magnitude of risk that swine feed can be a potential vector for porcine epidemic diarrhea (PED) virus transmission is currently unknown," the notice said. "We believe that further investigation is urgently needed to define the relative risk of feed or feed ingredients for transmission of PED virus."

Swine feed that contains porcine origin blood plasma is the concern. It's a relatively new feed ingredient used as a protein source for early-weaned pigs. The product is produced by American Protein Corporation, which is headquartered in Ames, Iowa.


Full text:
http://www.farms.com/ag-industry-news/ped-and-pig-feed-connection-659.aspx


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

tansyflower said:


> this has just started to hit wisconsin and boy is it scary. the county fairs have all made new rules that any pig entered will be taken directly to slaughter no matter what, so now a lot of people are holding back their best to show and sending other pigs because they wont be able to breed them back after showing. there will still be some non terminal shows but every animal will be tested before they leave the site and if one is positive the every single hog showed will have to be slaughtered. they are not fooling around here. my husband is a propane truck driver and all he does is drive from farm, to farm, to farm. like he said, he is just as likely to spread it as anyone else and it makes me nervous about him picking something up and bringing it home.
> 
> he did say that one of his bosses friend adult pigs died, he got it tested and it was + for the virus so they ground it up and fed it back to his herd as a way to immunize the rest of them. he claims it worked but i have never heard of such a thing.


 Wisconsin state veterinarian bans spring fair pig weigh-ins LaCrosse Tribune
February 11, 2014


In an effort to protect Wisconsin's pork industry from the spread of a deadly, communicable virus among pigs, Dr. Paul McGraw, state veterinarian at the Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection (DATCP) is issuing a ban on the usual spring weigh-ins of pigs in preparation for Wisconsin's many county fairs. McGraw also recommends only terminal swine shows be held given the concerns regarding the spread of Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv). To date, Wisconsin has seen six confirmed cases of PEDv.

"We don't want infected pigs coming to a weigh-in, commingling with other pigs which then head back to the farm of origin exposing other pigs," McGraw said. The disease is not transmissible to humans, but can result in tremendous production losses for swine producers.

The PED virus causes diarrhea, vomiting and severe dehydration in hogs. Industry analysts estimate one to 4 million swine have died from PED since being found in the U.S pig population in 2013.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Two more cases of PED found in Chatham-Kent and Perth County [Ontario, Canada]
CTV News
February 5, 2014


Another two cases of a deadly pig virus have been confirmed and the illness has now spread to Perth County.

According to the Ontario Ministry of Agriculture and Food, porcine epidemic diarrhea (PED) has been found again in Chatham-Kent and also in Perth County.

(follow link to full article)


Full text:
http://london.ctvnews.ca/two-more-cases-of-ped-found-in-chatham-kent-and-perth-county-1.1671585


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

PEDv has now been reported in New York state. Report out of Cornell University Cooperative Extension.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Swine feed identified as potential vector for PEDv:

http://www.farms.com/ag-industry-news/ped-and-pig-feed-connection-659.aspx

Apparently it is dried blood used in some creep feeds.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.pork.org/Research/4316/PEDVResources.aspx
More PED information, how long it lives in manure, etc.

 Understand how the PED virus survives 
National Pork Board
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]PorkNetwork.com[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]February 12, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Where there is hog manure, there is the potential for porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV) to find its way into a hog operation. That's an especially daunting fact because the virus sheds at extremely high levels and very little virus is needed to infect pigs.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"The very low infective dose of PEDV surprised me the most," says Sagar Goyal, DVM, University of Minnesota researcher, who looked at the virus' survivability in various environmental settings. "We proved the infectious dose of PEDV to cause disease in pigs is very low (even 10-8 dilution of the virus infected piglets)."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]In a Pork Checkoff-funded study, Goyal looked at PEDV survival in fresh feces, manure slurry, drinking and recycled water, and ground feed. Overall, he found results similar to those for TGE (transmissible gastroenteritis virus)-a related coronavirus. Here's a snapshot of the PEDV results:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Â· Survival in fresh feces: The study evaluated PEDV survivability at three temperatures (104 F, 122 F and 140 F) and three relative humidity levels (30%, 50% and 70%). The bottom line: "If feces from infected pigs are present in the barn, the virus can survive for 7 days or more," Goyal says.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Â· Survival in manure slurry: PEDV infected slurry was stored at room temperature (approximately 77 F), 39 F and -4 F. At room temperature, PEDV survived in manure slurry for 14 days. At 39 F and -4 F, PEDV survived for 28 days, and possibly longer, Goyal says, as the study didn't continue beyond that point. "So, if you use manure slurry for land application, you need to understand that the virus can survive in an infectious state for 14 to 28 days, maybe more," he says.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.porknetwork.com/pork-news/Understand-how-PED-virus-survives-245207131.html[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Arkansas, Does not currently have the disease in the state. However, the Arkansas Livestock and Poultry commission has issued new laws regulating Show Swine importation into the state as of Feb, 2014
Statement from the ALPC and the new regulations in the pdf below

http://alpc.arkansas.gov/Documents/PEDv.pdf



Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv)
February 13, 2014
tags: AR Livestock and Poultry, ICVI, Interstate Certificate of Veterinary Inspection, PEDv, Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus, State of Arkansas, swine

The State of Arkansas has been able to keep our swine herds free of the emerging swine disease caused by Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv). But because this time of the year show swine are purchased and imported into Arkansas from other states, AR Livestock and Poultry and Swine Industry representatives are concerned. Other states&#8217; swine herds have seen significant death loss in piglets because of this disease. The commercial swine herds in Arkansas are already practicing biosecurity to keep out PEDv, but now everyone from Arkansas that goes to other states to purchase show swine have the potential to bring PEDv into Arkansas. Everyone that imports swine into Arkansas should be aware that the Arkansas State Veterinarian (Pat Badley, DVM) has enacted new regulations to prevent the incursion of PEDv.

Arkansas show swine exhibitors should be aware that it is their responsibility to obtain a valid Interstate Certificate of Veterinary Inspection (ICVI) and a permit to import swine into Arkansas. No one wants to be the person responsible for bringing this disease into Arkansas and cause the State of Arkansas great financial harm.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I had read another article that suggested that PEDv was tempering. Sometimes a virus will be come less nasty as it adapts to its host, culls out those with the genetic predisposition to it and the hosts (pigs in this case) adapt to the virus. Here is an interesting take on the future with PEDv:

"For the affected farmers, PEDv is a tragedy, but as Rabobank pointed out, a shortage on the market is likely to lead to higher pig prices. In addition, after the initial epidemic, PEDv commonly becomes endemic in a herd and population &#8211; and it is likely it will evolve into a relatively minor problem over time. This, plus the fact that vaccines will soon become available, provides a relatively bright long-term picture for North America."​http://www.pigprogress.net/Health-D...ogress|2014-02-24|BLOG:_Diseases_running_west


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> I had read another article that suggested that PEDv was tempering. Sometimes a virus will be come less nasty as it adapts to its host, culls out those with the genetic predisposition to it and the hosts (pigs in this case) adapt to the virus. Here is an interesting take on the future with PEDv:
> "For the affected farmers, PEDv is a tragedy, but as Rabobank pointed out, a shortage on the market is likely to lead to higher pig prices. In addition, after the initial epidemic, PEDv commonly becomes endemic in a herd and population â and it is likely it will evolve into a relatively minor problem over time. This, plus the fact that vaccines will soon become available, provides a relatively bright long-term picture for North America."​ http://www.pigprogress.net/Health-D...ogress|2014-02-24|BLOG:_Diseases_running_west


The rate of infection continues to grow, both by numbers of farms and by numbers of states and providences infected. I have seen nothing to suggest PEDv is less virulent in any genetic group over another.

Vaccination offers hope.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

There was an article that said the strain was dampening. When I run across it again I'll post the link. One of the big mags.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Years ago, it was common when a child got Chicken Pox for parents to intentionally expose their children, so they could gain the antibodies and not be troubled later in life. The same is being done with pigs and PEDv. Farms that have an outbreak are intentionally exposing all the pigs on their farm to gain antibodies against PEDv
They do this by feeding infected pigs to healthy pigs. This has resulted in an outcry from an animal rights group.


"HSUS targets Kentucky hog farm hit with PEDV
Feedstuffs
February 20, 2014


The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) has released another video, this time targeting a hog operation in Owensboro, Ky., dealing with the highly contagious and deadly porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV).

In its press release and related press conference, HSUS took issue with how the sows were housed on the farm as well as with a practice on the farm related to minimizing the impact of PEDV.

HSUS said its investigation was conducted during early 2014 and found that more than 900 piglets died from the diarrheal disease in a two-day period.

Saying that the Federal Swine Health Protection Act is intended to prevent the feeding of "unsanitary substances" to pigs, HSUS is calling on the U.S. Department of Agriculture to examine the practice of feeding back infected material to sows. Likewise, HSUS is asking the Kentucky Livestock Care Standards Commission to ban gestation crates.


Full text:
http://feedstuffs.com/story-hsus-targets-kentucky-hog-farm-hit-pedv-45-109040 
"


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

More news:
First case of deadly pig virus reported in Quebec
CBC News
February 23, 2014


Quebec's agriculture ministry confirmed the province's first case of porcine epidemic diarrhea Sunday, a deadly virus that has already killed millions of piglets in the United States.

Known as PED, the virus originated in China before arriving in the United States and Canada, where cases have been confirmed in Ontario, Prince Edward Island, Manitoba and now Quebec.

Quebec's first case of PED was detected in test samples from a herd on a farm in the MontÃ©rÃ©gie region south of Montreal. The pigs have no clinical signs of the illness but agricultural ministry officials now have the farm under quarantine to prevent the virus from spreading.


Full text:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/first-case-of-deadly-pig-virus-reported-in-quebec-1.2548314


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PED Update in US: Two More States Report Positive Virus Tests
ThePigSite.com
February 21, 2014


US - The total number of swine farms testing positive for the Porcine Epidemic Diarrhoea (PED) virus now stands at 3,528, writes Jackie Linden. The first virus-positive environmental samples have been reported in Idaho and Montana.

The total number of pig farms (termed 'laboratory biological accessions' in the official report) that have tested positive for the PED virus (PEDv) since April 2013 now stands at 3,528, which is 566 more than in the previous report.

The number of new positive 'laboratory swine accessions' (swine farms) for the current week - week of 9 February - was 272, bringing the total since testing began in June 2013 to 3,310.

For the current month to date, 1,673 farms have been tested, of which 573 or 34 per cent tested positive for the PEDv.


Full text:
http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/35802/ped-update-in-us-two-more-states-report-positive-virus-tests


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Pigs entering Washington must be free of PED virus
Washington State Dept. of Agriculture News Release
February 20, 2014


OLYMPIA - The Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) today adopted an emergency rule requiring all swine entering the state to carry evidence the animals are free of the Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea (PED) virus, a disease which can make adult pigs ill and be fatal to suckling piglets. The new rule takes effect immediately and will remain in force for at least 120 days.

There is no public health risk from the PED virus because it cannot be transferred to other animals or humans. It is also not transferred through pork products. However, the disease can be fatal to piglets three weeks old and younger.

Already, the virus is responsible for the deaths of millions of suckling piglets since it was first diagnosed in the United States last spring. It is unclear how the virus entered the U.S., but it appears to be spread through a range of methods, not just on live animals.

All animals, including pigs, entering the state are already required to have a health certificate signed by a licensed veterinarian stating the animal is disease free. The new requirement for swine entering Washington will now require that the certificates include the following statement:

"To the best of my knowledge, swine represented on this certificate have not originated from premises known to be affected by Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv), and have not been exposed to PEDv within the last 30 days."

The certificate must be signed by the animal owner as well as a veterinarian.

In addition to this new requirement, Acting State Veterinarian Dr. Paul Kohrs has advised anyone planning to show their pigs in fairs or exhibits, including 4-H and FFA groups, to keep their swine apart during weigh-ins and tagging activities before the events.


Full text: http://agr.wa.gov/news/2014/14-05.aspx


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Heard about a confinement barn in our area that's been having problems. Didn't hear PED but sure sounds like it. They think they will have it fixed soon. My question is how late in gestation is it benificial to have a sow exposed and pass on antibodies?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

N.C. hog farms dealing with major virus outbreak
By Jay Price
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The News & Observer[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]February 25, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]RALEIGH, N.C. - Nearly a third of the state's 3,000 large commercial hog farms have been hit by a fast-spreading virus that usually kills every piglet it infects, and many farmers and veterinarians think it's just a matter of time before the rest of the farms are hit.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Like human flu, porcine epidemic diarrhea (PED) virus thrives in cold, wet winter months. Recently it has been popping up on North Carolina farms at a rate of nearly 100 a week, according to data kept by state veterinarian David Marshall's office. The numbers may be low, though, since farmers aren't required to report it.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"The scientific community is still trying to figure out what this virus is all about, and the industry is working very hard trying to stop the spread," Marshall said.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]PED is believed to have originated in China. It first appeared in the United States last spring in Iowa, reached North Carolina in late June and is now found in about two dozen states.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]So far, no vaccine has been proven effective, though the situation was so serious that a vaccine was pushed out rapidly after being simply approved as safe, Marshall said. But natural resistance that appears in hogs at a given farm after the virus strikes does seem to be effective at preventing further massive outbreaks, he said.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]North Carolina is the nation's second-largest producer of hogs, with nearly 9 million on farms here.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/02/25/3653492/nc-hog-farms-dealing-with-major.html[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tansyflower (Dec 16, 2013)

my husbands boss just called his guy in iowa to order semen and he has PED and cant ship any semen because of the outbreak. when he asked if it was the first or the second strain the guy got real quiet on the phone and then said "its the third strain".....which i have not even heard about. they have his entire farm on lockdown. this virus is mutating so fast i dont think they will ever be able to catch it in time with a vaccine.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

So does that mean his pigs get another smoothie? :grouphug: 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...to-sows-to-prevent-disease-activists-outraged


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Purdue Extension pork conference to offer PEDv update
Purdue Agriculture News
February 27, 2014


WEST LAFAYETTE, Ind. - Purdue Extension and Indiana Pork are teaming up to present the fourth annual Southern Indiana Pork Conference during which experts will offer pork industry updates - including information about porcine epidemic diarrhea virus.

The March 11 conference will run from 10 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. (EST) at the Schnitzelbank Restaurant, 393 Third Ave., Jasper.

Kenneth Eck, Purdue Extension educator in Dubois County and one of the conference organizers, said the goal is to bring together pork producers, academics, veterinarians and others in pork business to talk about key industry issues. Topics will focus on livestock regulations, updates in swine production and health and environmental issues.

Veterinarian John Baker of the Warrick Veterinary clinic will present "Health Concerns - Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea Virus" - a topic of concern in the swine production sector. PEDv is a virus of swine that carries with it a mortality rate of nearly 100 percent for infected piglets that are less than two weeks old. While it offers no threat to human health or food safety, the virus is devastating to swine herds.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

UCDavis CADMS - center for animal disease modeling and surveillance

News page to keep up to date on PEDv

http://cadms.ucdavis.edu/ped/news.html


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

BIVI launches two PED initiatives for swine industry [edited]
Boehringer Ingelheim Vetmedic
PorkNetwork.com
February 28, 2014


In an effort to help swine veterinarians and producers find effective measures for managing porcine epidemic diarrhea (PED), Boehringer Ingelheim Vetmedica, Inc. (BIVI), is launching two PED-focused initiatives. At the recent American Association of Swine Veterinarians Annual Meeting in Dallas, BIVI announced a commitment to PED applied research and sponsorship of a PED information-sharing service called "PED News," both starting immediately.

According to Greg Cline, DVM, technical manager for swine enteric disease at BIVI, these two initiatives are designed to help discover, coordinate and share information related to PED that may be useful in helping vets and producers better prevent, manage and control this disease.

For 2014, the applied research commitment includes up to $50,000 in research funds supporting the development of knowledge and tools targeting the practical management of PED.

To sign up and view previous issues of the PED News, subscribers can go to http://cadms.ucdavis.edu/ped/news.html.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

North Dakota Confirms First Case of PED
ThePigSite.com
February 28, 2014


US - Implementing strict biosecurity procedures is as important as ever, now that North Dakota has its first case of the Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea (PED) virus, says North Dakota State University Extension Service swine specialist, David Newman.

The PED virus (PEDv) has killed more than four million US pigs since it was discovered in the country in April 2013. The first North Dakota case was confirmed in a swine herd in the eastern part of the state this week.

"For producers impacted by the virus, it can mean serious economic losses, as well as the psychological damage of dealing with the production losses associated with PEDv," Dr Newman said. "Farms impacted by PEDv can see high mortality rates in piglets for three to five weeks, typically."


Full text:
http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/35879/north-dakota-confirms-first-case-of-ped


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Plasma Product Did Not Carry PED Virus, Says Suppliers Body [Canada]
ThePigSite.com
February 28, 2014


NORTH AMERICA - The North American Spray Dried Blood and Plasma Producers (NASDBPP) association has released a statement regarding the safety of spray-dried porcine plasma with respect to Porcine Epidemic Diarrhoea (PED). It concludes that results of the CFIA bioassay do not indicate the source of infective virus present in the sample tested.

The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) released information on 18 February 2014, related to preliminary findings of a bioassay concerning feed or feed ingredients contributing to recent cases of PED in Ontario. Though the CFIA reported the sample of porcine plasma collected at a feed mill infected pigs, the results of the CFIA bioassay do not identify the source of infective virus present in the sample tested.

During a telephone meeting with Ontario Pork Producers, Canada's Chief Veterinary Officer, Dr Harpreet Kochhar stated: "The results are 'very preliminary' and CFIA is continuing its tests. He speculates there could have been contamination of the plasma after production or "there is some compromise in the plasma production. The plasma in piglet feed is 'sprayed at a very high temperature, which should kill the virus," he notes.


Full text:
http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/35869/plasma-product-did-not-carry-ped-virus-says-suppliers-body


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It would be rather nice if the dried plasma did not carry the virus. This is turning out to be one tough critter. A real survivor who does not play nice. Good viruses learn how to behave and not kill their hosts.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

We should all hope it does not mutate in such a way that it jumps species.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

An assessment of PEDv from AgWeb:

http://www.agweb.com/mobile/newsdetail.aspx?ArticleId=352759


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

EU take on PEDv and some lessons:

http://www.pigprogress.net/Health-D...PEDV_ _A_disaster_waiting_to_happen_in_the_EU


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

On the news this morning, this virus is sweeping thru the state of Missouri.

We are currently without pigs. I have been looking for a sow that I liked for a while now. I think I will wait a while and make sure what we purchase has been exposed and thrived.


----------



## hogstar (Dec 19, 2013)

So I take it this is possibly the worst time for a small farmer like myself to even consider the thought of buying some sows for farrowing right? Also with the large confinement farms that do test positive what do they do with the place? Burn it down and collect insurance money?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Just what I learned today. Not from any news source so take it for what it is worth,,,,,

Just had feed delivered tonight.
This is from one of the larger feed mills around here(most other feed mills buy their grains from this mill). This family also had a very large hog operation also, but sold out in Dec(due to not able to make a profit, which is amazing considering they also own the feed mill and most of the whole operation is family run). 

Asked him about the PED. He said that is it a lot worse than what the media is reporting. Said that there are a lot of hog buildings empty here in this part of Iowa. Small pigs guessing he was talking about just weaned going for $125 each and that is good price. He stated the cause of the infection here in Iowa was positively traced to blood meal that came from China that was mixed into the pig feed. The mill that his family owns mixes feed for pigs etc(didn't say if they got some of the contaminated feed). He also delivers to these pig farms. After leaving the farms he has to spray down his entire truck once he gets on the gravel road.


----------



## hogstar (Dec 19, 2013)

Geeze thats great so techically speaking the feed mills that started this need to be burned along with the trucks. What if anything could be done with the hog houses besides burning them for insurance money?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> Just what I learned today. Not from any news source so take it for what it is worth,,,,,
> 
> Just had feed delivered tonight.
> This is from one of the larger feed mills around here(most other feed mills buy their grains from this mill). This family also had a very large hog operation also, but sold out in Dec(due to not able to make a profit, which is amazing considering they also own the feed mill and most of the whole operation is family run).
> ...


doubtful. while it was initially thought that bloodmeal from Canada might be a cause,that has been shown to be false. Truck washing is important as is boot washing between farms.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

hogstar said:


> So I take it this is possibly the worst time for a small farmer like myself to even consider the thought of buying some sows for farrowing right?


This is an excellent time to have a small closed herd pig farm with exports only, very careful visitor biosecurity and geographic isolation. If the sows are PEDv free or have PEDv at the right stage then they are going to be okay from what I've read.



hogstar said:


> Also with the large confinement farms that do test positive what do they do with the place? Burn it down and collect insurance money?


Now they're into the immunity cycle if they manage it well. It has been proposed in some of the industry articles that the solution is to expose all the pigs. Get through the seven weeks of losses and move on.

Good biosecurity as always is important. This is not the only disease out there and by far not the worse.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Haypoint posted a clue-Feed! with pig farms so spread out miles wise,i would suspect pig feed is the common link to illness!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

haypoint said:


> doubtful. while it was initially thought that bloodmeal from Canada might be a cause,that has been shown to be false. Truck washing is important as is boot washing between farms.


You misspoke. It was never believed to be bloodmeal from Canada, it was imported from the US. 

Seems to be blowing on snow in some places now from farm to farm.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

haypoint said:


> doubtful. while it was initially thought that bloodmeal from Canada might be a cause,that has been shown to be false. Truck washing is important as is boot washing between farms.


It may be wrong just reporting on what he said as they do mix and make pig feed for several of the large hog farms around here.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> It may be wrong just reporting on what he said as they do mix and make pig feed for several of the large hog farms around here.


I'd be fine with letting a comment between neighbors go without comment. But often such unsubstantiated comments become rumors and then myths. the internet keeps a lot of myths alive and the longer they go unchecked the more difficult they are to kill. PEDv is serious. Keeping track of all the things we do for bio security shouldn't be muddied by misinformation.

In a facility that processes hog blood, the blood is under great heat and presure when dried. I have not visited any/all such processing plants, but I can speculate that there may be an area of cross contamination between the fresh blood and the dehydrated finished product. But that is just my uneducated speculation. Those that are researching the spread would have examined such posibilities and we would have heard about it if there was any validity to it.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Haypoint, Yes I understand about what I said could not be true and be myth and rumour. That is why I said take what I said with a grain of salt and also gave the background of the gentleman. 

But...Our "news sources" (wait let me a just my tin foil hat here..ok on tight) are also not correct and forth coming *or not allowed to be) with what is actually going on. Some of these reporters wouldn't even know which end of the pig the food goes in. It is amazing how import this virus is and how little news it is getting. I see semi loads of pigs on the road when ever I go into town, but most of the people around here I talk to have still not heard of PEDv.

Could you image if it did really come from the blood meal. With all the information you gave about how it is processed. Think of your nice bloody pork chop. As we have been told time and time again as long as we cook it really well, all will be well. What if we had a virus... that was not the case and this virus it could stand to be cooked,dehydrated, and this little bugger could mutate very fast. Well, if something like that was reported in the news sales might go down and well we all know that money is what matters not the lives of people.

I know I appreciate when people tell me about what they have heard in their area (see above post about the pig semen and Iowa which is what prompted me to ask the feed guy in the first place). Thought I would share some info that I have learned. 



But..I hope that anyone with a half of brain would realize that I am a nobody in nowhere and I could be making the whole thing up just for the fun of it.:smack


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> Haypoint, Yes I understand about what I said could not be true and be myth and rumour. That is why I said take what I said with a grain of salt and also gave the background of the gentleman.
> 
> But...Our "news sources" (wait let me a just my tin foil hat here..ok on tight) are also not correct and forth coming *or not allowed to be) with what is actually going on. Some of these reporters wouldn't even know which end of the pig the food goes in. It is amazing how import this virus is and how little news it is getting. I see semi loads of pigs on the road when ever I go into town, but most of the people around here I talk to have still not heard of PEDv.
> 
> ...


The TV NEWS doesn't base their reporting on what might be going on in the farming community. By the time some reporter jots down a few lines about something he knows nothing about, we'd be lucky to get half of it right. The NEWS reports stuff that will keep you seated while the commercials run.

Repeating something, followed by, " this may not be true, I just heard it" still gives it legs. Imagine if someone said they heard your brother molested his children, but they weren't sure it had been proven or not. All forms of gossip is evil.

Most folks don't care about PEDv. The hog producers are a bit gun shy about making too big a deal about it, too. Remember the Pig Flu that wasn't really a flu caused by pigs and wouldn't effect the meat, raw or cooked? Lots of farmers lost their farms when misinformed folks stopped buying pork.
That misinformation continues in your post. PEDv isn't going to make you sick. Doesn't matter if you cook the meat/blood/organs or not. Making up some unlikely scenario creates fear when there is no need. Then you top it off with the idea that information would be withheld and put profits before people? This whole thread is about up to date information that government run laboratories and field veterinarians and researchers are scrambling to keep us informed, nearly daily.
Be careful when what you heard becomes what you learned. I guess we should all just consider the source.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Smithfield halts hog kill at N. Carolina plant due to hog virus
By Meredith Davis and Christine Stebbins
Reuters
March 14, 2014


Smithfield Foods Inc, the world's largest pork processor, suspended hog slaughter at its Tar Heel, North Carolina, plant on Friday because of the spread of the deadly Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv) which has tightened hog supplies, industry sources said.

The Tar Heel plant, the company's largest pork processing facility, reduced its slaughter schedule this week to four days from five days, said the sources, who have knowledge of the plant's operations and hog purchases. They requested anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue.

While it is not slaughtering hogs on Friday, the plant is processing meat from this week's kill, the persons said.

Smithfield, acquired last year by China's Shuanghui International, said it does not comment on daily operations, minor disruptions, and openings or closings of processing plants.

Friday's move follows days of market talk about U.S. pork processors cutting back working days because of reduced supplies, a measure that reflects the growing damage caused the virus.

It is not clear how long the company will adhere to the shortened slaughter schedule. Smithfield may also reduce operations at its plant in Clinton, North Carolina, the sources said.


Full text:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/14/hogs-smithfield-idUSL2N0MB1JU20140314


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Deadly pig virus spreads to Arizona; 27 U.S. states now affected
Reuters
March 14, 2014


Arizona is the latest state to confirm cases of the deadly Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus, a highly contagious pig disease, increasing the tally of U.S. states with confirmed cases to 27, a group of animal health researchers said.

Virginia has reported positive samples of the virus in the environment, but not yet in a hog herd, according to data released on Thursday by the U.S. Department of Agriculture's National Animal Health Laboratory Network.

Confirmed cases of PEDv increased by 274 in the week ending March 8, bringing the total number to 4,458 in 27 states.


Full text:
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/03/13/usa-hogs-virus-idINL2N0MA1RE20140313 

********

U.S. senators urge help for producers hit by deadly pig virus
By Ros Krasny
Reuters
March 14, 2014


(Reuters) - Two U.S. senators urged the U.S. Department of Agriculture to approve disaster assistance for small pork producers affected by a deadly virus that has killed more than four million pigs across the United States in the past year.

Democrats Debbie Stabenow of Michigan, chair of the Senate Agriculture Committee, and Kay Hagan of North Carolina, also urged increased research to find a vaccine for Porcine Endemic Diarrhea Virus (PEDv), for which no treatment currently exists.

"Pork producers that have been impacted by PEDv face economic devastation," the senators wrote in a letter to U.S. Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack, dated March 11 and released on Thursday.

"If this disease persists, pork herds will continue to diminish and producers risk going out of business," they said.


Full text:
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/03/13/usa-agriculture-pigs-idINL2N0MA1KG20140313 

********


Pork Board adds more than $1 million to fight virus
By Richard Piersol
Lincoln Journal Star
March 13, 2014


As porcine epidemic diarrhea virus continues to kill baby pigs, the National Pork Board announced it is granting more than $1 million to fight the virus, which has spread to 26 states, including Nebraska, since it first showed up in Iowa last spring.

Data reported on the virus do not include the number of herds afflicted nor the number of piglets that have died in any particular state. The virus kills entire litters, but typically not mature animals, and is not considered a threat to humans.

Steve Meyer, president of Paragon Economics and a Pork Checkoff consultant, estimates the loss of more than 5 million piglets in the past several months, with 1.3 million lost in January alone.

Five million pigs is about 4.5 percent of the number sent to processing plants last year in the U.S., the world's biggest pork exporter


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone gone thru this yet? There is a kid a couple miles south of me that has been farrowing show pigs to sell, rumor has it he lost a 40 lb pig to pedv the other day. For some reason I thought it was mostly in little pigs like 12-15 pounders. Me and this guy ain't the best of friends other wise I'd ask him myself but something don't sound right. They told me at the mill that it's spreading up Illinois from south to north. I had planed on bringing home a dozen Duroc feeders this week but I'm thinking maybe just two for my own freezer, at 75 bucks a piece I don't wanna risk loosing em.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

PEDv is deadly to baby pigs, ones less than 10 days of age, and definitely piglets that are only consuming milk as their feed. 

Once the pig is consuming dry feed the PEDv is not deadly and merely gives the pigs scours for a few days, once that resolves the pigs continue to eat and grow.

Jim


----------



## 383man (Dec 2, 2013)

Is this disease transferred by a sow. The reason I ask I bought a sow and two gilts from a guy in mt Vernon Illinois. I got them dirt cheap about a month ago before I knew about this disease. And is there anything you can do to get rid of it in them. They're on dirt in individual sow houses. And who can test them for me.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PED Update in US: 27 States Affected
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]ThePigSite.com[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]March 21, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]US - The total number of farms that have tested positive for the Porcine Epidemic Diarrhoea (PED) virus now stands at 4,757, writes Jackie Linden.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The National Animal Health Laboratory Network (NAHLN) reports reports 296 new cases this week (week ending 15 March 2014). The Service has modified some earlier totals, bringing the grand total of positive accessions to 4,757.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]No new states were added, so the number of states reporting at least one confirmed case of PED remains at 27.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The total number of pig farm samples (termed 'laboratory biological accessions' in the official report) that have tested positive for the PED virus (PEDv) since April 2013 now stands at 4,757, which is 296 more than the previous week.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/36126/ped-update-in-us-27-states-affected[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> He stated the cause of the infection here in Iowa was positively traced to blood meal that came from China that was mixed into the pig feed.


That does not surprise me at all.....


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I've wondered if perhaps Chinese visitors brought PEDv with them accidentally when visiting USA pig farms. They recently bought Smithfield, a huge producer of pigs. It has been shown that PEDv is easily transported by visitors. They weren't paying attention to this problem back then. PEDv is endemic (widespread) in China. The Chinese visitors might have completely inadvertently brought the disease over with them to the very farms they were interested in. The timing works. The vector works. This seems like the most likely scenario. I'll wait for the movie to find out...


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Thought about that idea also, but China is a long way away. To carry the virus through all the airports, hotels,cars and it still is viable. Seems like an awful dangerous little virus.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

They have shown that the virus travels very well and is very hardy so I can readily imagine it getting through all those airports.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In an attempt to gain immunity, some farmers were intentionally exposing all their hogs with PEDv. It was common for parents to expose their children to Chicken Pox as an attempt to gain vaccination early in life. It worked for children with Chicken Pox. However, recently it has been found that exposure to PEDv does not create lasting immunity to this virus. Looks like the immunity lasts 60 days. 
Thee is very little known about PEDv, but USDA is working hard to learn about it and put a stop to it. For now, bio security is about the only option.

In looking for ways that it might have gotten to the US, I doubt the Chinese businessmen that bought the food giant Smithfield actually were on Chinese pork farms AND actually visited US hog operations. Given its communicability, I see a distant possibility that someone from an infected Chinese hog operation walked on the same surface as someone that worked in the office of the Chinese businessmen and then the Chinese businessmen carried it from China to the US on the soles of their feet. Then someone from Smithfield Headquarters walked where the Chinese businessmen walked and carried it to a hog farm.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Haypoint, do you have links to research or more info on the immunity times?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> Haypoint, do you have links to research or more info on the immunity times?


preliminary, won't be published for a week or so. Will add links when they become available.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> He stated the cause of the infection here in Iowa was positively traced to blood meal that came from China that was mixed into the pig feed.


I work in the feed industry and have not yet heard this theory. Sounds like your feed mill guy is quite connected in the feed and vet community.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.agriview.com/news/livest...cle_f8a6d8cc-7374-5e10-8aa6-1645d58ca120.html

Establish a PEDv plan with your Vet before PEDv strikes


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

From that link:
_Pork producers need to establish a veterinary-client-patient relationship (VCPR) ... Under the VCPR, the veterinarian assumes responsibility for diagnosing and treating the animals and producers agree to follow the veterinarian&#8217;s instructions._​
Ka-Ching! $$$$ Opportunity for vets!

Around here veterinarians think you're funny for wanting to treat pigs. They do real animals like cows, horses, dogs and cats. That was what I was told by two. Fees are too high. 

There is no treatment for PEDv. VCPR is a waste of money on this disease. If you get PEDv in your herd you proceed with full herd exposure and wait out the effects from everything that has been in the industry news. 

Here's what the American Association of Swine Veterinarians is saying:

http://www.aasv.org/

http://www.aasv.org/pedv/Conceptsforherdexposure121713.pdf

http://www.aasv.org/aasv website/Resources/Diseases/PED/13-05-29PEDWhitePaper.pdf

and in other interest but along the same lines:

http://www.harrisvaccines.com/index.cfm/18925/27312/actively_seeking_pedv_solution


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think that especially in an area where Vets treat few pigs, that you'd want to establish a VCPR. "Doc, can you do anything, I've got pigs dying all over the place?" isn't an emergency management plan. I would admit, if your contact history with all the local Vets has been adversarial, it would be difficult to establish a VCPR now.
I don't think Vets can prescribe any medications unless they have a VCPR on any livestock, not just pigs.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

highlands said:


> They have shown that the virus travels very well and is very hardy so I can readily imagine it getting through all those airports.


Then why do you think it only started in one area in the US and spread from there Is this in other countryâs? What about the pig farmer from Canada that was on the same air plane/airport as the China busniess man. Shouldn't he have picked it up also?:shrug: just wondering

Does anyone know how long PED has been affecting pigs in China? Is it mutating as fast there as it is here?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

haypoint said:


> I would think that especially in an area where Vets treat few pigs, that you'd want to establish a VCPR. "Doc, can you do anything, I've got pigs dying all over the place?" isn't an emergency management plan. I would admit, if your contact history with all the local Vets has been adversarial, it would be difficult to establish a VCPR now.
> I don't think Vets can prescribe any medications unless they have a VCPR on any livestock, not just pigs.


I don't want a vet interacting with my pigs and giving them a disease. PEDv is not the only disease vets can transmit. Vets and inspectors have been shown to be the vectors of disease in previous outbreaks. Since there is nothing the vet can do to help it would be insane to have them come here and risk them infecting our pigs which are healthy.

I have a vet on call. She does everything remotely. She never comes in contact with our feeder or breeder populations. This is biosecurity preventative measure to make sure she does not inadvertently create a problem.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I've posted about this once before but felt like it needed to be refreshed...

"A fast-moving virus that has infected hogs across half of the nation since it was first detected in the U.S. less than a year ago has become rampant in Indiana, agriculture officials say. 

Porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, or PED, has infected farms in 43 of Indiana's 92 counties, according to March 14 data from the Indiana State Board of Animal Health. Twenty-six other states have reported cases of the virus as of March 12, the National Animal Health Laboratory Network indicates. While the flu-like sickness doesn't affect people and is not a food safety concern, it can kill 80 percent or more of newborn piglets."

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3138485/posts

.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the sticky at the top of the Pig Page for more information on PEDv.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Vermont reports first case of swine virus [edited]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Associated Press[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The Boston Globe[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]March 29, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]MONTPELIER, Vt. (AP) - Vermont has seen its first case of a swine virus spreading across the country that kills nearly all the young pigs that catch it, said the Vermont Agency of Agriculture.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The first case of Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus was confirmed in a swine operation in Rutland County on March 26, the agency said.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] ''Farmers should take steps to minimize the chance of introducing (the virus) into their herds,'' said state veterinarian Kristin Haas. ''Swine owners should consult with their veterinarians to develop disease prevention plans tailored to their swine herd needs.''[/FONT][/FONT]

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ve...swine-virus/nrpW2tewhOcVkLeKJMI1JK/story.html


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Government researchers help coordinate PEDv response
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Jacqui Fatka[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Feedstuffs[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]March 28, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea Virus (PEDv) is estimated to have already killed 5 million pigs and top USDA officials say they're doing all they can to help alleviate the impact as well as search for a vaccine.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]During questioning from Rep. Tom Latham (R., Iowa) in a House appropriations subcommittee hearing earlier this week with top USDA research officials, Dr. Chavonda Jacobs-Young, Agricultural Research Service administrator, said there is no current effective vaccine for the deadly virus.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]For now, one of the things known about the virus is that management practices help mitigate some of the spread. One important component will be to see how to impart immunity on older hogs since it has the worst impact on piglets from zero to three weeks old, she noted.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]She added the virus first reared its head in 2013, but said researchers are "making some progress" and she added they'll "get it figured out."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]In an interview this week, Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack added, "we are very much working with the industry and working with land grant universities in a variety of different ways."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Vilsack said beyond identifying best management practices, USDA is making available "whatever is needed for the private sector to begin developing vaccines."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://feedstuffs.com/story-government-researchers-help-coordinate-pedv-response-45-110527[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Research shows PED thousand of times more infectious than similar coronaviruses [Canada]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Farmscape.ca[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]March 31, 2014[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]The swine technical consultant for western Canada with Elanco says the U.S. experience has shown the virus that causes Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea is thousands of times more infectious than similar coronaviruses.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"PEDv: Understanding the Impact on Your Farm" was among the topics discussed last week as part of the Prairie Swine Centre's series of 2014 producer meetings.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Dr. Peter Provis, the swine technical consultant for western Canada with Elanco Animal Health, notes PEDv can act very much like TGE, a sister coronavirus, but it is much more infectious.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Full text: http://www.mysteinbach.ca/newsblog/24291.html [/FONT]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea: Over 5,000 farms affected, Iowa accounts for 33 percent
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Global Dispatch[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]March 31, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus (PEDv) outbreak during the past year since it was first detected and one-third of the farms are in Iowa, according to the most recent The National Animal Health Laboratory Network (NAHLN) numbers.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The total number of pig farm samples that have tested positive for the PEDv since April 2013 now stands at 5,017, which is up 266 from the week before.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]The number of states reporting at least one confirmed case of PED remains at 27, with Iowa accounting for 33 percent of the total farms affected (1,646).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Following Iowa is Minnesota, 793; North Carolina, 518; Illinois, 407; Oklahoma, 331; Indiana, 261; Ohio, 215 and Kansas, 214, all in triple digits.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]16,377 swine samples have tested positive.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif]http://www.theglobaldispatch.com/po...-affected-iowa-accounts-for-33-percent-60061/[/FONT]


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

haypoint said:


> preliminary, won't be published for a week or so. Will add links when they become available.


Any news on this, Haypoint?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

highlands said:


> Any news on this, Haypoint?


Posted March 27, "preliminary, won't be published for a week or so. Will add links when they become available."
Today's a week, but nothing published yet. I'm on it, Highland.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Keep us posted. I haven't seen anything about what you were saying and I've been following this very closely. My search spiders haven't found that.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is the PEDV Outbreak Winding Down?
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Source: National Animal Health Laboratory Network[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]National Hog Farmer[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]April 3, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]No new states reported porcine epidemic diarrhea virus (PEDV) outbreaks during the last week of March, 2014. The National Animal Health Laboratory Network (NAHLN) says this means the total number of states with at least one confirmed case of PEDV remains at 27. NAHLN reports 247 positive accessions out of 802 tested at eight veterinary diagnostic labs in areas that were previously known to have herds battling the disease. In addition, they adjusted the previous week's number down to 270. According to NAHLN, this maintains the general downward trend in positive case submissions.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]NAHLN collects the data and compiles the report from all labs conducting PEDV testing.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Paul Sundberg, DVM, with the National Pork Board says there has been a slight downturn in the number of PEDV infections in recent weeks. Sundberg said in a Brownfield News interview that he expects that trend to continue throughout the summer because the virus does not thrive as well in hot and dry conditions when compared to cold, damp environments.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Source: [/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://nationalhogfarmer.com/health/pedv-outbreak-winding-down[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

So as I watched a local hog farmer start his 10 mile drive down the road today from his confinement farm his to his crop field with a Tank full of "pig slop" (as he calls it), I wondered about PED. Will we will be seeing regulations on using hog manure as fertilizer in fields. I know PED is in our area. Scary stuff!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

One more reason to raise your own feeds, pasture, etc.

_Grand Valley recalled its [pig feed] products containing plasma and no longer uses the ingredient, said Chief Executive Ian Ross. "While we don't have conclusive evidence that our feed infected any pigs, it is clear that live virus was present in the plasma in some of our products,"_​
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304688104579463250402491502


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While, "_it is clear that live virus was present in the plasma in some of our products", it is just as clear that the virus cannot survive the intense heat used in the drying process. So, it is possible that the blood of an infected hog was placed into a refrigerated container and sent to a processing plant for separating the plasma and intense heating into a powder. After months of repeated testing, no PEDv has been found in the plasma product used in feed._

_There has been no proof that the dried plasma contained PEDv. However, to assure customers, plasma isn't being used for now. Currently, it is pure speculation that any PEDv got into any feed, just that PEDv was in some of the blood, prior to heating/drying of the separated blood plasma._

_Obviously, hauling large quantities of a raw product (pig blood) to a facility that renders it safe through high heat, should still have bio security policies and procedures that prevent cross contamination and there should be documentation that those policies and procedures are followed. The facility should have assessed the risks and taken steps to prevent cross contamination, before there was any disease outbreak. _

_Even without any connection between the pig blood and the finished dry product, stopping production is the only way to quiet decenters. Like the times when USDA discovered E Coli in a sample of ground beef, the companies recalled every bit of product, even when it amounted to over a million pounds. While only a tiny fraction of ground beef may have been contaminated, to assure the public, much more than necessary is always done. Error on the side of caution._

_We all must employ some degree of bio security. We may prevent strangers into our barn, we may have antiseptic boot trays at all entrances, we can require cars stay away from the barn. Etc, etc. But just one failure, like getting feed ground at the feed mill and they put your feed in bags that came from a farm with PEDv or simply laid your own feed sacks on a pile of feed sacks from an infected herd._

_Before any of us get to patting ourselves on the back, we must ask if a farmer from an infected farm has walked on the same cheese plant dock where we get our whey or has the loading dock at the Brewery been contaminated by another farmer that has PEDv on his boots?_

_Limiting contamination by utilizing home grown feed helps, but is no assurance of protection._
_As an example, a year ago, a family farm with 700 cows became infected with TB. They hadn't brought in any cows in 15 years. Their farm is 300 miles from any infected deer or cows. Even their replacement bull came from a neighbor. They raise all their own feed. But somehow their cows were infected._

_Yes bio security is critical, especially with a virus like PEDv that is so easily communicable. Seems in everyone's best interest to require feed suppliers redouble their policies and procedures to make sure they are not inadvertently spreading disease, chemicals or molds to our livestock feed. Maybe even require those policies be written down and records kept that they were following those precautions. Doesn't sound so hard, does it?_


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The more you produce on your farm and the less you import, especially from other pig related sources, the better your biosecurity. Homegrown feed helps. Getting feed from sources that don't deal with pigs helps further by creating more disassociation. It is all degrees of separation that help with biosecurity.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

This thread had been temporarily closed to resolve issues of over quoting. The issue is copyrighted materials must be used carefully so as not to cause legal trouble for HomesteadingToday or members. Going forward:

Quote a minimal bit of material from an article but keep it short, a key paragraph or sentence, maybe two.

ALWAYS provide a link to the source. 

This is to prevent HT from becoming subject to a copyright violation lawsuit, to direct readers to the full source material in context so they have the fully story and additional reference materials and to give attribution to the original authors.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't understand how anyone can understand how critical bio security is and understand how PEDv is an example/lesson to us all about policies and procedures that we all must use if we are going to protect our farms.
In a recent post, a company that makes pig feed was using dried plasma from pig blood. It is not known if the raw product touched the finished product, but it is clear that they need strict policies and sanitary conditions for processing pig feed. I know it sounds silly to some to think about sanitary conditions for anything related to pigs, but it is important just the same. 
So, we can agree that a company that is producing pig feed needs to insure a safe product to the extent that they can. When questioned, they should be able to show their sanitation plan and avoid contamination from other sources. Right?

If your local brewer is providing you with spent brewers grain, shouldn't he have a sanitation plan in place? Shouldn't he look at how he stores the wet grains to prevent disease carrying rats (leptospirosis) from urinating into it? Are farmers dropping off barrels to be refilled later? How is cross contamination reduced? 
Should be fairly simple. It is a one ingredient feed and he already employs good sanitation in the rest of his business. Maybe keep a list of the 5 or 6 guys, with address and phone, that pick up the product, in case someone claimed their pigs got sick over a bad batch.

The same goes for cheese plant waste. Steps to insure a pure product and by product just makes good sense.

Using on farm feed most of the time is as safe as using birth control most of the time. That's right, folks, it just takes once.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Biosecurity is a lot easier than people think. It's fairly simple. What we do is create boundaries and separations with controls. This is something we've done for years because PEDv is not the only disease out there. This is also a big part of why we don't do eco-tourism, agri-tourism, farm tours, seminars, etc. We have no farm store. I set things up so that for the vast majority of our sales we deliver on a weekly route. This creates one layer of separation since very few people come to our farm. 

Those few people who do come to our farm are limited in where they go to mostly just the gate area. I have a carefully designed portion of our driveway that is setup to slope and drain away from our pastures. From there people can look out and see our livestock in the fields. This minimizes the contact between outsiders and our farm's livestock. I've also designed setbacks from the road which provide a buffer zone between the public right of way and our livestock fields. Our crop areas are even further up.

When we sell livestock they get moved to an outgoing loading area which is separate from the rest of our farm and down by the visitor area at the gate. These animals never come back to our farm. They're leaving either by loading on to the truck each week to go to butcher, being delivered live to people who meet us along our delivery route (thus an extra degree of separation) or by being picked up by people. This way people can't contaminate the animals who would then be able to contaminate our other animals. It's all about degrees of separation and flow.

The biggest risk factor we have for biosecurity is my wife. She delivers our pigs to butcher each week and then our meat to customers the following day. Her routes mean that she is going all over the state and getting exposed to many people and places. She follows a protocol of clothing and shoe changes to minimize the chances that she would bring any diseases back to our farm. On trip days she changes to her trip cloths and driving shoes. When she gets to the butcher she changes to her butcher shoes as she gets out of the truck. When she gets back in the truck she takes those off, dips them and changes back to her driving shoes. When she's doing her deliveries to stores and restaurants as well as other errands she similarly switches to her town shoes. Our daughter who often goes on one of the trips follows the same procedures - she's learned biosecurity from a young age.

The rest of us pretty much stay here on the farm. I haven't left the farm in months. I like it here. My elder son went in town for a dental cleaning a few weeks ago but neither he nor anyone else had been in town for months before that. When he went in town he followed the same procedures my wife does of changing to town cloths and town shoes.

As to the whey and spent barley we get - they have no pig related connections. This in turn creates a degree of separation. For example, the barley goes into the barley cooker at the brewer where it is heated which would kill anything of concern in it - pasteurization happens there. Then it is dumped directly into our barrels and we take it. Nobody else takes from the brewer - that's part of the deal. There is almost no risk there. The whey is similar - it is pasteurized (FDA rules - kills everything), separated from the materials to make butter or cheese and then pumped into a tanker truck that delivers to us every day or other day. They're very clean.

Good biosecurity is quite simple to implement. Create boundaries, degrees of separation and have changes of cloths and washes at the boundary points. The idea is to identify reasonably possible risks, mitigate them and keep going. This is basic HACCP - Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Points. I've been using that for decades. It is also a fundamental part of food processing.

If you're interested in learning more about HACCP check out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HACCP

http://www.google.com/search?q=site:usda.gov haccp

Cheers,

-Walter

*Note:* _Please move biosecurity discussion to here:_ http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/513231-bio-security-plan.html


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

{unnecessary quoting deleted}

Sounds like you have it controlled. If your brewer were larger and had several customers, that complicates it a bit. Having pork producers cross paths, feed bags, tubs, creates a dangerous path for disease pathogens. If someone did not have exclusive rights to 100% of brewers spent grains, the brewer would need to create a simple plan to avoid cross contamination between spent grain customers, to avoid common or expected contamination. Agree?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

And no need for government involvement.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Muleman started a good thread on Biosecurity here:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/513231-bio-security-plan.html

so let's move discussion of that over there. That may become a sticky someday while the PEDv is going to eventually unsticky.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

"[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Researchers are focusing on how the virus is shed, how it affects sow immunity and what level of resistance is needed for protection. They also need to know how long immunity might last."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Twenty-eight states have reported cases with Vermont the most recent."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.producer.com/2014/04/u-s-pork-sector-makes-ped-research-a-priority/[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/04/feral_swine_to_be_tested_for_p.html feral swine tested for PEDv


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

There would be irony if PEDv solved the feral swine problem by killing them off.

Alternatively the feral swine solved the PEDv problem by developing immunity we could use. They have a diverse population, many genes. PEDv could kill off all those who aren't immune and then leave a population with the genes for immunity to PEDv which might even transfer to immunity to other corona viruses. That could be useful.


----------



## 383man (Dec 2, 2013)

Here again I ask is it carried by the sow to the pigs or transferred by any pig. Is it only contagious for a period of time or are they lifetime carriers. If it hits your farm do you have to start from scratch.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

383man said:


> Here again I ask is it carried by the sow to the pigs or transferred by any pig. Is it only contagious for a period of time or are they lifetime carriers. If it hits your farm do you have to start from scratch.


http://www.pork.org/Research/4316/PEDVResources.aspx


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]INDEPENDENCE - Much remains unknown about Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea Virus[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]"The farms had no connection to each other," Baker said. "The virus seemed to break in multiple locations at the same time, and by mid-May there were a lot of cases around the country."[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Full text:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,serif][FONT=Arial,sans-serif]http://www.agrinews.com/baker/provides/update/on/pedv/story-6104.html[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The USDA has begun requiring the reporting of cases of PEDv:

http://www.pigprogress.net/Health-D...14-04-23|USDA_requires_reporting_of_PED_virus


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

383man said:


> Here again I ask is it carried by the sow to the pigs or transferred by any pig. Is it only contagious for a period of time or are they lifetime carriers. If it hits your farm do you have to start from scratch.



Report from NBC news about the virus.

http://www.nbcnews.com/#/business/business-news/killer-virus-takes-emotional-toll-pig-farmers-n82186


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My landlord is in the process of building a Huge hog facility. I mean Huge. From stat to finish.
Just 1/2 mile from me there will be at least 3 huge buildings and a total of *5 Acres under roof*~
He said he was not giving up milking his 75 head of cows, just wanted to get diversified.


----------

